# New juvenile tegu , out of control



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 13, 2020)

So I just got a brand new juvenile Argentine black and white. They said he was captive bred and "skittish", but when he shows up he's completely out of control ( attempted biting, flailing, running ) and his stomach was sunken in, he looked like he hadn't eaten in a while. Eventually I calmed him down and fed him some crickets and he ate like he'd never see another meal again, he Was still hungry and hunting around so I gave him a few chunks of cut up chicken heart. Day 2 and he's been slightly active and sleeping a lot. He's calmed down considerably, no attempts to bite or run, coming to investigate me but he's still kinda jumpy. Any suggestions? Also he a b/w but he has red claws and a slightly purplish face... is this a sign that he's not a pure b/w Argentine? Which is actually fine with me because he's absolutely stunning. Anyway, just looking for since helpful tips on taming him down and maybe a few opinions on what his lineage might be. I have another female tegu named loba who's slightly younger than him but their personalities are day and night, she's a sweetheart who's never given me trouble since day one and he's a super apprehensive, grump who doesn't want to be bothered and seems to only be tolerating me for now. What can I do? I know time is key (I have plenty and his tank is next to my bed so we see plenty of each other. Anyway im sure I came to the right place


----------



## Debita (Jun 17, 2020)

I had a B/W Argentine that took about 10 months to tame. I got him at a year old, and he was determined to stay grumpy, and suspicious of me, but one day he just gave it up. It was a decision on his part that I didn't see coming. I thought I was destined to deal with Satan's Spawn. There was no gradual anything. He really just didn't fight me one day, after 10 months of death rolls. Sooooo....Now I have a best friend that trusts me to walk over top of him, pick him up anytime (even when having a grumpy shed), and basically inspect any part of his body that I need to - nails, etc....and wipe his mouth after meals. It's hilarious. He's a happy guy now, that came through his puberty by only giving me a few gray hairs, and a couple scars. I adore him, and his personality. 

Most people don't seem to go through that - I have a female that did none of the above. But, better that you got him very young - I think that's a plus, and could be the difference of him surrendering to his situation. It sounds like he's mostly settling, and that appetite sounds pretty normal. I gave mine (thawed) pinkies or hoppers as soon as they could eat them. I think that crickets might be like an appetizer maybe? You were right - time is key, and how you react to his behavior is important to his taming. No rewards for bad behavior. Good luck!

I don't know much about the different colorations of Tegus, but I think he sounds like he's crossed with a blue, or something else to get that color. Send a pic!!!


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 17, 2020)

Well after the first couple of days he actually calmed down tremendously, he doesn't jump, run, or try to bite anymore at all. He lets me pet him, hold him, walk with him and now he's even began climbing up and perching on my shoulders and head. He's accepted food from me both from tongs and by hand, lets me wake him up and went to sleep on Me a few times. I think we're going to do just fine. He still gets a little jumpy every now and then and I respect when he clearly doesn't want to be bothered. So as I'm writing this what just happened is I went to get him to put him in his feeding enclosure and I guess I scared him, he started squirming and when I put him down he ignored the food and curled up and stared at me (I knew he was hungry because I saw him hunting around earlier), so I reassured him by talking to him and slowly approaching with my hand in front down low so he could smell me and then when he did I picked him up and petted him and suddenly I put him back down and he decided everything was ok and went straight for the food, pick him up to take him back to his enclosure and he freaks out and runs he begins pooping when I catch him and then just calms down suddenly and becomes super compliant.. I have a wildcard on my hands. Anyway I pet him while he eats, give him warm baths and hang out with him constantly, also I handle him at night which he doesn't seem to mind so much. I think that your story is pretty awesome and it gives me hope for my little ones, I believe that you have a well earned bond and that just makes it all the more stronger, like that lizard didn't just show up deciding to trust you, you really had to prove you were trustworthy. You didn't just ask for trust and get it, you should be proud. And of course I have pics I'll post a few here of Betelgeuse a.k.a Guese


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 17, 2020)

Won't rule out captive bred but he sure looks like a wildcaught.

Either way, patience, persistence, and predictability will pay off.


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 17, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Won't rule out captive bred but he sure looks like a wildcaught.
> 
> Either way, patience, persistence, and predictability will pay
> 
> I was definitely thinking that could be the case based off of the behavior alone, when I first got him a few days ago he acted like someone snatched him up and stuffed him in a bag and decided he'd be a decent pet for some unsuspecting fool (a.k.a me). Anything I need to look out for just in case he is wild caught like we're suspecting Diseases, parasites, potential warning signs, etc? I know reptile and animal fundamentals like how to spot an r.i and obvious signs of parasites or concern for example looking at the stool to see if there are any eggs or worms, Or keeping an eye out for lethargy. Swollen puffy eyes etc etc. But are there any tegu specific things you can think of that might come from being seasoned with keeping tegus like one such as yourself is?


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 17, 2020)

Debita said:


> I had a B/W Argentine that took about 10 months to tame. I got him at a year old, and he was determined to stay grumpy, and suspicious of me, but one day he just gave it up. It was a decision on his part that I didn't see coming. I thought I was destined to deal with Satan's Spawn. There was no gradual anything. He really just didn't fight me one day, after 10 months of death rolls. Sooooo....Now I have a best friend that trusts me to walk over top of him, pick him up anytime (even when having a grumpy shed), and basically inspect any part of his body that I need to - nails, etc....and wipe his mouth after meals. It's hilarious. He's a happy guy now, that came through his puberty by only giving me a few gray hairs, and a couple scars. I adore him, and his personality.
> 
> Most people don't seem to go through that - I have a female that did none of the above. But, better that you got him very young - I think that's a plus, and could be the difference of him surrendering to his situation. It sounds like he's mostly settling, and that appetite sounds pretty normal. I gave mine (thawed) pinkies or hoppers as soon as they could eat them. I think that crickets might be like an appetizer maybe? You were right - time is key, and how you react to his behavior is important to his taming. No rewards for bad behavior. Good luck!
> 
> I don't know much about the different colorations of Tegus, but I think he sounds like he's crossed with a blue, or something else to get that color. Send a pic!!!




The pics are posted above, I forgot to reply to you directly lol. Im new here and to discussion boards in general this is the first thing i felt like i needed support and knowledge and guidance with so much so that I had to join a community that I came across 1000 times while googling my tegu questions. Anyway Guese is going into shed so his colors are looking a bit bland in a few of those pics. Also here's a pic of those claws, they always look brownish or red


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Wildcaughts from Tegusonly have proven healthy from the start. Not sure of others.


----------



## Debita (Jun 18, 2020)

Agree with Walter1...I have gotten 2 from Tegusonly, and both have been healthy. In fact, I've not heard any complaints about health issues from those wild caught animals at all. Not saying there aren't some out there - but I would say on this forum, I've heard and personally experienced quite a lot of issues from captive bred. My first Tegu was a beautiful blue from a reptile store, and he was prob only a foot long. He died after developing a bump on his back within 3 months. (heartbreaking) 

Your pics are awesome, loved the ones inside the log! Your Tegu looks like my (wild caught) female. She's the one that's pretty tame, has never lunged at me, and basically remains chipper, even through her puberty year so far! (*phew...I needed the break) And, you're right about being proud once the relationship comes together. There's an achievement that you feel, but I would be remiss if I didn't mention the other members here like Walter1 and Alpha Alpha that were there when I needed the help. Many others also. 

I understand about the posting when you first get started here - it took a few times for me to get it down. Hang in there!


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 18, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Wildcaughts from Tegusonly have proven healthy from the start. Not sure of others.



I got him from cbreptile.com (funny we're having this conversation right?). Any real info on them? I did some research on them before ordering and they seemed decent enough from the reviews and their customer service via email was relatively good too. I really like him and I think im growing on him like he's growing on me so I'm still happy with the purchase and he seems healthy so far. But I'd I only heard about tegusonly recently. With a name like that I could imagine that they'd have some quality pets for sale 


Unrelated A good word of advice to anyone reading this in the future "join a forum and start asking questions before you even get your pet, don't be like me"


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 18, 2020)

Debita said:


> Agree with Walter1...I have gotten 2 from Tegusonly, and both have been healthy. In fact, I've not heard any complaints about health issues from those wild caught animals at all. Not saying there aren't some out there - but I would say on this forum, I've heard and personally experienced quite a lot of issues from captive bred. My first Tegu was a beautiful blue from a reptile store, and he was prob only a foot long. He died after developing a bump on his back within 3 months. (heartbreaking)
> 
> Your pics are awesome, loved the ones inside the log! Your Tegu looks like my (wild caught) female. She's the one that's pretty tame, has never lunged at me, and basically remains chipper, even through her puberty year so far! (*phew...I needed the break) And, you're right about being proud once the relationship comes together. There's an achievement that you feel, but I would be remiss if I didn't mention the other members here like Walter1 and Alpha Alpha that were there when I needed the help. Many others also.
> 
> I understand about the posting when you first get started here - it took a few times for me to get it down. Hang in there!



Thanks I hate that I broke my brand new phone with the nice camera so I'm using a much older phone. But the pics did indeed turn out nice anyway. I'll definitely have more, I'm glad you liked them. Would your profile pic happen to be of one of your wild caughts?


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 18, 2020)

RareDragonkeeper said:


> I got him from cbreptile.com (funny we're having this conversation right?). Any real info on them? I did some research on them before ordering and they seemed decent enough from the reviews and their customer service via email was relatively good too. I really like him and I think im growing on him like he's growing on me so I'm still happy with the purchase and he seems healthy so far. But I'd I only heard about tegusonly recently. With a name like that I could imagine that they'd have some quality pets for sale
> 
> 
> Unrelated A good word of advice to anyone reading this in the future "join a forum and start asking questions before you even get your pet, don't be like me"


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 18, 2020)

To elaborate on what I said about preemptively joining a forum, let me say I did plenty of research, and know quite a bit about animals but certain things can only be answered if you ask someone directly, some things can only be told to you from someone whos already been there and done that.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 18, 2020)

RareDragonkeeper said:


> I got him from cbreptile.com (funny we're having this conversation right?). Any real info on them? I did some research on them before ordering and they seemed decent enough from the reviews and their customer service via email was relatively good too. I really like him and I think im growing on him like he's growing on me so I'm still happy with the purchase and he seems healthy so far. But I'd I only heard about tegusonly recently. With a name like that I could imagine that they'd have some quality pets for sale
> 
> 
> Unrelated A good word of advice to anyone reading this in the future "join a forum and start asking questions before you even get your pet, don't be like me"


Looks like a fine individual. After a vet check, you'll see that they're pretry tough.They tame as any.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 18, 2020)

Debita said:


> Agree with Walter1...I have gotten 2 from Tegusonly, and both have been healthy. In fact, I've not heard any complaints about health issues from those wild caught animals at all. Not saying there aren't some out there - but I would say on this forum, I've heard and personally experienced quite a lot of issues from captive bred. My first Tegu was a beautiful blue from a reptile store, and he was prob only a foot long. He died after developing a bump on his back within 3 months. (heartbreaking)
> 
> Your pics are awesome, loved the ones inside the log! Your Tegu looks like my (wild caught) female. She's the one that's pretty tame, has never lunged at me, and basically remains chipper, even through her puberty year so far! (*phew...I needed the break) And, you're right about being proud once the relationship comes together. There's an achievement that you feel, but I would be remiss if I didn't mention the other members here like Walter1 and Alpha Alpha that were there when I needed the help. Many others also.
> 
> I understand about the posting when you first get started here - it took a few times for me to get it down. Hang in there!



In theory I would actually believe that WC would be a more rounded and tougher animal due to witnessing and being introduced to things that a captive bred will never have anything to do with..... This should higher their immune system and make them more tolerant to certain things.


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 19, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> In theory I would actually believe that WC would be a more rounded and tougher animal due to witnessing and being introduced to things that a captive bred will never have anything to do with..... This should higher their immune system and make them more tolerant to certain things.



You know that actually does make a lot of sense, especially considering survival of the fittest. If a hatchling isn't fit to survive in the wild it gets picked off asap. Whereas being born in captivity we (most of us) do all that we can to ensure that they all survive regardless of their particular issues genetic or otherwise.


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 19, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Looks like a fine individual. After a vet check, you'll see that they're pretry tough.They tame as any.



Oh yeah we're definitely going to the vet, might be another week before I get around to it though.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 19, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> In theory I would actually believe that WC would be a more rounded and tougher animal due to witnessing and being introduced to things that a captive bred will never have anything to do with..... This should higher their immune system and make them more tolerant to certain things.


Me, too.


----------



## Debita (Jun 22, 2020)

RareDragonkeeper said:


> Thanks I hate that I broke my brand new phone with the nice camera so I'm using a much older phone. But the pics did indeed turn out nice anyway. I'll definitely have more, I'm glad you liked them. Would your profile pic happen to be of one of your wild caughts?



Yes, the profile pic is of my male Skully, after I first got him. Then I proceeded to think he was a female for several months (more than 6 I think!) and I'm just sure He thought I was an idiot human.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Ahhh, aren't we all?


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 23, 2020)

Debita said:


> Yes, the profile pic is of my male Skully, after I first got him. Then I proceeded to think he was a female for several months (more than 6 I think!) and I'm just sure He thought I was an idiot human.



Nice lol I love the pic I just got a good idiot human look from both of mine from just a few moments ago, I woke them up from their after meal/misting nap. They really loved the misting part today and the bigger one (juice) is shedding nicely right now, while the smaller red one (still no name yet) is in pre-shed. So they did what they usually do and layed right next to each other and fell asleep .....and that's where I come in...


----------



## Debita (Jun 24, 2020)

Hilarious. And cute pic!


----------

